# my doe fights when they goto sleep



## carliz (Mar 3, 2009)

well theyve been fighting abit @ 1st things calmed down. then when they went to sleep, but then whole hell let loose , the other doe was in with a male any help pls also doe i 1st got was mad as a hatter i thought shed carm she did bulllie male a bit


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmmm she is possibly very territorial which is unusual for a doe but it does happen, I have a few that are but find that if I put all the territorial ones together they seem to be fine with each other but if you have one who is very placid then they will pick on it as it is thought of as weaker.
I would say as long as no blood is being spilt then leave a while longer but do check for scabs under the coat, you may need to remove the bully and place her in her own cage, its sad but unless you have a doe who can stand upto a bully then she will be on her own which is a shame. do you have any other does that she does get on with or do you just have to 2? Maybe having a few more does would help it would certainly take the pressure of the little mouse thats being bullied  Hope this helps, someone else maybe able to give you more ideas of what you can do.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

take them out of the cage,put a dab of perfume on their heads(being careful of eyes) and a dab on the rump.Then put them back into the freshly cleaned out cage.I have used this successsfully with fighters the idea being that nobody has their own smell or can distinguish strange mice by their odour.Harmless and worth a try.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

good tip sarah


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Might give that one a go! Do the mice try and lick it off each other? and if so any complication arise from ingesting perfume?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They do groom themselves straight away.No problems encountered though,I suppose it has to be pretty safe as we humans squirt it on ourselves.Anything smelly would do though,even a blast with mite spray.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

we used vanilla essence


----------

